# All-Over T-shirt Printing



## potwear (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm Mell. I live in the Chicago area. I've been searching for a company in my area that does all-over belt screen printing. I contacted one source that I got from this site; sunburstapparel.com. They are in Wisconsin. However I've gotten no response from them and time is ticking away. Does anyone know of any place in Chicago that provides the same service? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mell,

Unless someone here on the forum answers your question, I would start calling silkscreeners in the yellow pages and asking. They probably can't do it, but ask for a referral.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

For all over printing you need to find a screen printer with a belt printer. They are large quantity order minimums.


----------



## kurt (Apr 29, 2008)

brokenarrowwear.com can do all over shirt printing. They use an M&R Alpha 8 that has huge size plats.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Shoot me a call or email, we do all-over belt printing out of California with low minimums.

Jason 
(408) 398-7254 
jason[USER=93950]@matteo[/USER]studios.com


----------



## spreadingink (Feb 10, 2008)

You could give us a ring or e-mail as well. While we aren't in Chicago - we do print all over prints daily (have been for years) and ship nationally daily as well. You can see sample of our work on site. Let me know if we can help you out.

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Mell,
We offer all over printing at 50 piece minimums. You can email us with any questions.


----------

